# Finished my 41 Colson Firestone Cruiser



## 55tbird (Feb 7, 2012)

Finally finished my Colson Firestone Cruiser. Picked this up at the Chicago Show this summer. It was in house paint and missing some minor parts. Thanks Cabe member Alan "old bikes" for the chance to own this. Also thanks to "ace" for supplying some key parts and sharing his expertise. Enjoy the pictures.  Mike


----------



## npence (Feb 7, 2012)

Great job mike looks awesome. I'm working on a super cruiser and plan on painting it the same color. I hope to turns out as good as yours.


----------



## Hawthorne_Man (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks awesome, very nice!


----------



## vintage2wheel (Feb 7, 2012)

*wow*

love the color great job im finishing a restore now myself and i dont think i will ever do it again

vintage2wheel
shaunroblee@gmail.com
714-585-6183


----------



## ohdeebee (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks good Mike! You're gonna run out of room in that basement pretty soon! Can't wait to see the next project!


----------



## twjensen (Feb 7, 2012)

*41 Colson*

Absolutely beautiful bike, very clean awesome paint, I bought a 41 from Nate P, and never ridden one before, and now its one of my favorite bikes to ride. Great job.
Colsons are super bikes, and that blue paint is popping.


----------



## npence (Feb 7, 2012)

twjensen said:


> Absolutely beautiful bike, very clean awesome paint, I bought a 41 from Nate P, and never ridden one before, and now its one of my favorite bikes to ride. Great job.
> Colsons are super bikes, and that blue paint is popping.




That is one bike I sure do miss but once a get my super cruiser restored I might feel a little better about selling that bike


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 7, 2012)

Nicely done and the colors are very tranquil.
This is not an easy one to restore being a tri-color and tapered fender striping.
Where did you get the headbadge?  I am starting on mine in burgundy/tan/white and I have the original badge, but there is some ripple and finish loss.
Chris


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Feb 7, 2012)

That truly is a thing of beauty! I love the colors and imo Colson had the best color palette of all the pre-war makers.
Though I'm not sure if yours is based on original colors or if you went with your own color combination. Either way it works beautifully.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 7, 2012)

dang.....awesome colors and a real head turner.
I wish I had that talent. 
damn that's pretty


----------



## robertc (Feb 7, 2012)

Post some before photos. I really enjoy seeing the old boys come back to life. Beautiful bike, great job.


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 8, 2012)

Beautiful job on this bicycle. I like how the Firestone name strip wraps around the head - much different than a standard head badge.

Dave


----------



## hcdsign (Feb 8, 2012)

Mike the Cruiser looks awesome!!  wheres the cushioner fork, or was that for a different project.

Very Nice!!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 8, 2012)

The cushioner fork and the lit rear carrier distinguished the "super cruiser" from the "cruiser" which this model is having a non lit rack and standard fork.
Chris


----------



## 55tbird (Feb 8, 2012)

*Super Cruiser Conversion??*

I do have the cushioner fork and special front fender braces to make this a "Super Cruiser". Just missing the headbadge and rear carrier with the light. I will probably save those pieces for a future project, but if anyone has the rear lit rack for sale please let me know. Thanks for all the kind comments!  Mike


----------



## npence (Feb 8, 2012)

I may have a extra rack from my super cruiser project.


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Feb 8, 2012)

*Beauty!*

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hcdsign (Feb 8, 2012)

*lighted rack?*



npence said:


> I may have a extra rack from my super cruiser project.




npence, If Mike is not interested in the lighted rack, i would be.  Right now i have a non-lighted standard rack as a place-taker.  It would be nice to find a lighted one.

Thanks, Howie.


----------

